# Comparing LGD breeds



## FarmChiq (Feb 26, 2006)

There is no forum for LGDs, given that they are not pets, so I hope this thread is in an appropriate place... :shrug: 

I am researching LGD breeds in order to educate myself as much as I can before buying my first one.

I am looking for owners' and breeders' thoughts on the different traits inherent in the different breeds.

I understand that some LGDs will bark and chase intruders, some will herd and protect their flock without leaving, and some will work best in a team - one herds while the other pursues. What else?

I understand that some LGDs mature later. Anatolians are late-bloomers, while Maremmas can work alone almost as soon as they're weaned (within reason!!). How do other breeds compare?

For now, my LGD will guard my small flock of chickens and ducks, but my plan is to get goats eventually. In the meantime, the 'yotes have discovered my roving band of feathered friends and have taken too many in the last month. It has to end. In addition, I have a small dog who thinks it's HIS job to chase coyotes. He is a mere snack to them, so I hope to protect him too without crushing his fragile ego... :hobbyhors

So, thank you for sharing what you know, or pointing me to threads on here that do that. I searched around but couldn't find actual comparisons.

Thank you Christij, for this. I have read most of the modules, but found this one particularly relevant to my quest.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and opinions, LGD people!
leslie


----------



## Small Owls Farm (May 22, 2007)

I don't know anything about LGDs as I don't have one. :shrug: 

I do have an Irish Wolfhound mutt who tries her best but is really a chicken.  So I've started investigating as well. Last night I heard an interesting story on NPR about a woman in Wyoming who raises sheep and needed a guard dog. She tried an Akbash, and had such success that she decided to raise them. It was pretty fascinating, and that breed sounds promising. Here is the link to the story if you're interested: www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=10743290. It probably won't tell you much you don't already know, but it's kinda nifty. 

Good luck & I'll be watching this thread!


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

Try this link 
http://www.lgd.org/
This is an incredibly helpful, informative site for all things LGD. They do have a message board as well.
When asking which LGD will best suit you will get a hundred different answers, each depending on the breed that particular person owns!

Personally (LOL!) I have Spanish Mastiffs and one Great Pyr, I'll never get anything but a Spanish Mastiff again. They suit our needs and set-up to a tee. They are gentle with the goats and birds, child-proof, fearless, and yet big and ugly enough to deter two legged predators as well. The downside is that with less than 100 in the US, they are really hard to get and if you do find one, expensive.

Regardless of anyones personal opinion (even mine!), research the breed carefully to make sure it will suit your specific needs and situation. Some breeds are more people aggressive, some are more people oriented. I don't know of any LGD breeds that are quick enough to mature that they can be left unsupervised with the herd as youngsters :shrug: . To the best of my knowledge, ALL lgd's bark (usually all night long LOL!) and none should really "herd" the animals.

As I said, research very carefully.
Good luck,
Lois


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.bountifulfarm.com/lgd_seminar.htm
This site has a lot of general info on raising a Livestock Guardian Dog.

Im partial to Maremmas myself.

http://hometown.aol.com/bearfootfarmnc/page1.html

They require very little training, and will guard most anything they consider "theirs"
I think the different guarding styles are more an individual dog thing than a "breed specific" type of trait. The one thing Ive noticed with the 5 Maremmas Ive owned is they ALL insert themselves between a threat and their animals. They are also very loving and playful with those they know.

You cant go wrong with a good Maremma


----------

